# Has anyone tried this loader plow.



## Hobbytractor1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I came accross this compact tractor plow for a front loader. I have a NewHolland TC30 and thinking of trying this one.

If anyone has it. Do you have the power angle and if so how good does it work? What else can you tell me about it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/user/ExtremeMetalproducts#p/a/u/1/7WvblPJgW74]YouTube - ExtremeMetalproducts's Channel[/ame]

It looks very nice but is cheape than most. I called them and they told me they only sell direct and therefore keep the price low. They are only about an hour away and thinking on going and looking at one.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Hobby! Looks like it'd be an effective tool against the snow. If you do get one, be sure to give us the full report!


----------



## Tom Hockett (Apr 14, 2007)

I was looking at those too. Debating between that and building my own. Looks pretty good. We all would appreciate an unbiased report.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Trip springs don't seem heavy enough nor does single middle bolt..frozen snow banks and ice.


----------



## Wotrboi (Jul 14, 2010)

Look at this one. 

Snowplows


----------

